# Vauxhall/Opel Insignia Shots



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello to everyone.

I've been reading the forum for some time now and decided to register just today.

So first post in this section. Some pics of my MY2010 Opel 1nz1gn1a Sports Tourer while practicing with 2 strobe lights and umbrellas in my garage. Unfortunately there is not plenty of space so it makes hard to take wider pics.























































p.s. Excuse me for my English, my native language is Greek.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

And some Pics after sealing with FK100p


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

very nice car you have , :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanx M8


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Cool images mate. I dig )


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

1st interior pic is a cracker!! :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you guys.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

1 pic from dash while in self test


----------

